# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Studime jashte shtetit. ne Kanada

## tonela

Pershendetje. interesohem te di si funksionon menyra e aplikimit per studime ne Kanada, cfare dokumentash me duhen dhe ne cfare periudhash kohore duhet te merrem me aplikimin.. vlen per tu theksuar qe vazhdoj shkollen per infermieri.. dhe nqs eshte i mundur nje transferim nga shkolla ne Shqiperi drejt asaj ne Kanada.

----------


## tonela

nuk prisja ket pergjigje

----------


## hof

Nuk i di tamam keto pune por universiteti ne Kanada per jo-qytetaret eshte mbi $20,000 ne vit vetem per shkollen (mbase edhe $30,000) plus ka edhe shpenzime per jetese. Qytetaret edhe permanent residents paguajne rreth $6,000 per shkollen. Tani per 4 vjet munde te kushtoje rreth $120,000. Me kaq para ben cudira ne Shqiperi, keshtu qe te vish ketu per shkolle e te kthehesh mbarps me duket si gje pa vlere. Me fal po qe se po te jap keshille pa vend, ky eshte vetem opinioni im  :buzeqeshje:  Po qe se doje te emigroje ne Kanada shiko vendet e punes qe jane ne kerkim, por kohet e fundit eshte bere me e veshtire. Po qe se ke pyetje specifike do mundohem ti pergjigjem.

Ky duket si site official per studente te huaj qe duan te studiojne ne Kanada:
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/study/

----------


## hof

Mos bej hamendime te kota dhe ofenduese. 




> Por kjo   eshte   me  se  e verteta     nuk besoj  qe  tentosh te  shkosh per  studime , ti  shkon per  dicka tjetre  ,  nese ishe  studente  e mir  e ben  dhe  ne  shqiperi por  dhe ne  qofsh  studente  e  mir  nuk kishe bo pytje fare te  drgonte  shkolla vet jasht    ti  shkon per  qejf ne kanada     oh jet oh jet :P

----------


## tonela

ok ke fol tamam...

----------


## tonela

flm e vleresoj

----------


## Alti Elezi

> Pershendetje. interesohem te di si funksionon menyra e aplikimit per studime ne Kanada, cfare dokumentash me duhen dhe ne cfare periudhash kohore duhet te merrem me aplikimin.. vlen per tu theksuar qe vazhdoj shkollen per infermieri.. dhe nqs eshte i mundur nje transferim nga shkolla ne Shqiperi drejt asaj ne Kanada.


Me ndryshimet qe jane bere se fundemi ne maj-qershor 2013,mbi aplikimet ne TERESI si dhe per studime ne Canada,situata eshte shume e veshtire per keto lloj aplikimesh.
dhe tek adresa qe te dha dikush www.cic.ca,aty ke nje info te plote se si mund te aplikosh,vetem vullnet dhe deshire e cdo gje behet.
KUJDES,duhet te tregohesh shume e sakte me letrat,Emigracioni Canadez ne pergjithesi (toronto)dhe ai i Quebec ne vecanti,eshte nje sistem shume Patriarakal.
Suksese.....!

----------


## hof

Gjithe te mirat  :buzeqeshje:  Po qe se ke pyetje te tjera na pyet.




> flm e vleresoj


@ Alti po qysh qenka patriarkal, ketu te grijne feministet per gjys llafi LOL

----------


## zANë

> Nuk i di tamam keto pune por universiteti ne Kanada per jo-qytetaret eshte mbi $20,000 ne vit vetem per shkollen (mbase edhe $30,000) plus ka edhe shpenzime per jetese. Qytetaret edhe permanent residents paguajne rreth $6,000 per shkollen. Tani per 4 vjet munde te kushtoje rreth $120,000. Me kaq para ben cudira ne Shqiperi, keshtu qe te vish ketu per shkolle e te kthehesh mbarps me duket si gje pa vlere. Me fal po qe se po te jap keshille pa vend, ky eshte vetem opinioni im  Po qe se doje te emigroje ne Kanada shiko vendet e punes qe jane ne kerkim, por kohet e fundit eshte bere me e veshtire. Po qe se ke pyetje specifike do mundohem ti pergjigjem.
> 
> Ky duket si site official per studente te huaj qe duan te studiojne ne Kanada:
> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/study/


Ke te drejt,kshtu ka qene te pakten,nuk eshte bere ndonje ndryshim edhe per cmimet? :ngerdheshje: 

P.S.Ka te drejt dhe Alti...duhet te kete kujdes sepse jan shume strikt...

----------


## hof

Ue paske studiuar ketu ti?  :buzeqeshje:  Cmimet i rrisin ata. Nje goce qe eshte inernational student tha se paguan $30,000 ne vit. Po te rrish ketu mbase ja vlen por te ikesh ne Shqiperi pasi e ke jetuar ketu (me $120,000 me pak) eshte tmerr. 




> Ke te drejt,kshtu ka qene te pakten,nuk eshte bere ndonje ndryshim edhe per cmimet?
> 
> P.S.Ka te drejt dhe Alti...duhet te kete kujdes sepse jan shume strikt...

----------


## zANë

> Ue paske studiuar ketu ti?  Cmimet i rrisin ata. Nje goce qe eshte inernational student tha se paguan $30,000 ne vit. Po te rrish ketu mbase ja vlen por te ikesh ne Shqiperi pasi e ke jetuar ketu (me $120,000 me pak) eshte tmerr.


Yup  :buzeqeshje: 
hof nese p.sh je mire ekonomikisht,nuk ka shume rendesi rroga ne fillim,me shume i jep rendesi vendit te punes,dhe ne Canada nuk eshte se e merrje diplomen edhe mund te gjeje punen ne ate profesion per te cilin investove,nuk ta japin shume kte mundesi,dhe nese ktheht ne Shqiperi e fiton nje vend te punes po per ate qe eshte shkolluar,ja vlen them une...Kjo gjithesesi ne varsi dhe te kushteve ekonomike/familjare

----------


## hof

U of T?  :buzeqeshje: 
Kjo eshte gje e keqe ketu qe shume punojne ne profesione te tjera. Ne keto raste shkolla pati vetem vleren qe ti tregonte atyre (the employer) se ti je njeri puntor/e dhe ndjek rregullat. Dmth mundet ta besh edhe me shkolle te mesme. Por une them po qe se international students kthehen ne shqiperi nuk ja vlen shkolla ketu. Se prap nuk e ke te sigurte punen atje (e para) dhe e dyta, e ben universitetin atje, jep edhe mbase $5,000-10,000 rryshfet per vend pune e pastaj te mbeten edhe $100,000 e del pothuajse njesoj. Biles mundet te fillosh edhe biznesin tend atje (me kaq para).




> Yup 
> hof nese p.sh je mire ekonomikisht,nuk ka shume rendesi rroga ne fillim,me shume i jep rendesi vendit te punes,dhe ne Canada nuk eshte se e merrje diplomen edhe mund te gjeje punen ne ate profesion per te cilin investove,nuk ta japin shume kte mundesi,dhe nese ktheht ne Shqiperi e fiton nje vend te punes po per ate qe eshte shkolluar,ja vlen them une...Kjo gjithesesi ne varsi dhe te kushteve ekonomike/familjare

----------


## zANë

Ke apsolutisht te drejt,nese synimi kryesor dhe i vetem eshte shkollimi,me mire te shifet ndonje vend alternativ....sidomos ne raste kur eshte komplet vetfinancimi

P.S.U of T hof  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hof

AHA, So we've walked through the same halls  :buzeqeshje:  I swear if I am not out of here by this year I'm gonna do something crazy (watch the news) LOL just kidding  :ngerdheshje:  I already graduated, but finishing my comp sci major, the field looks extremely promssing.

Po kuptohet qe kam te drejte, une gjithome flas te verteten  :perqeshje: 




> Ke apsolutisht te drejt,nese synimi kryesor dhe i vetem eshte shkollimi,me mire te shifet ndonje vend alternativ....sidomos ne raste kur eshte komplet vetfinancimi
> 
> P.S.U of T hof

----------


## zANë

OMG
Se ku i kam degjuar keto fjale me heret?!lol

 :pa dhembe: 

P.S.Suksese hof!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hof

Falemnderit, edhe ti  :buzeqeshje: 




> OMG
> Se ku i kam degjuar keto fjale me heret?!lol
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.Suksese hof!

----------

zANë (25-09-2013)

----------


## Alti Elezi

> U of T? 
> Kjo eshte gje e keqe ketu qe shume punojne ne profesione te tjera. Ne keto raste shkolla pati vetem vleren qe ti tregonte atyre (the employer) se ti je njeri puntor/e dhe ndjek rregullat. Dmth mundet ta besh edhe me shkolle te mesme. Por une them po qe se international students kthehen ne shqiperi nuk ja vlen shkolla ketu. Se prap nuk e ke te sigurte punen atje (e para) dhe e dyta, e ben universitetin atje, jep edhe mbase $5,000-10,000 rryshfet per vend pune e pastaj te mbeten edhe $100,000 e del pothuajse njesoj. Biles mundet te fillosh edhe biznesin tend atje (me kaq para).


ja pra e shume bukur e ka shtjelluar fjalen Patriarkal,po femrat ku ishim mer daj.... :me dylbi:  :perqeshje:

----------


## hof

Huh?  :buzeqeshje:  
......



> ja pra e shume bukur e ka shtjelluar fjalen Patriarkal,po femrat ku ishim mer daj....

----------


## L*A*N*D*I*

Pershendetje ne lidhje me interesimin tend mendoj qe duhet te shohesh mos ka ndonje program ministria e shendetesise qe te te njohin shkollen kur te vish ne Canada. Menyra me mire eshte te emigrosh qe te paguash me pak per shkollen se perndryshe si studente e huaj eshte pothuajse e paperballueshme. Une jetoj ne montreal dhe ta keshilloj fort MTL sepse ka shume ubuversitete dhe kostoja e jeteses eshte me e ulet. Por duhet te jesh e mire ne frengjisht ( ketu flitet nje dialekt i frengjishtes qe eshte si puna e kosovarces me shqipen)
KUSH GUXON FITON !!!
Ps: kur aplikon nga Ontario aplikimi per emigracion mund te shkoj deri ne 5 vjet ndersa nga QC mua me shkoi 1Vit 
Pac fat

----------

